# Yeast



## Thefatdoghead (11/10/11)

Doing an experiment with yeast 1056 and 1272. Brewed a SNPA double batch (45L) brewing 1 with the 1056 and the other with the 1272. 1056 is being brewed out of the fridge where temps have been 20 at night and 22-23 in the day. 1272 being fermented in the fridge at 17-18 deg. Anyone tried this? I just want to see how much difference I taste in the beer because i'd like to ferment more than 4 batches at a time at home where I only have 2 fridges for fermenting.


----------



## pyrosx (11/10/11)

What are you trying to accomplish or prove?

If you want to see the difference in brewing temperatures, why did you use 2 different yeast strains?

If you want to see the difference in the yeast strains, why the different temperatures?

How are you going to know which was responsible for the difference you find in the results?


----------



## bobsaget (11/10/11)

Yes I have tried this a few times just recently, I guess a lot of people have probably done it. I have tried experimenting by splitting up the batch and fermenting half with ale yeast and half with lager yeast to see the difference. Although I haven't tasted any of the results yet still too early. I would have thought there would be a difference between your two brews but by how much is beyond my expertise. It's all in the fun of experimenting! Having said that 45L is a large amount to be experimenting with!
I think pyrosx has a point in that if there is a difference in taste, if it were me I would wonder how much of that was down to the temperature and how much down to the yeast itself.


----------



## Nick JD (11/10/11)

No matter what you change, everything makes a difference. 

A lot of the time this difference is so small it is only noticable when tasted back to back.

Ever had one of those batches that initially you thought was not-quite-right? Then it seemed to "come good"? Chances are it wasn't aging ... it was your tastebuds forgetting the last batch it was being drunken with.

When I have a BB ale batch and a Wey ale batch side to side the BB ale tastes inferior and a bit funky. With just BB malts they're all good.

Comparison is bigger than absolute taste in the same way using the loo after someone has done a rancid dump is only revolting until your dump outstinks their's.  We all think our shit don't stink and whether we like it or not the proof is obvious when you stick your head under the covers to suck in that sweet, sweet fart and think "WHOA!". You know you love it. 

Not saying your beer tastes like shit, just that taste is a matter of taste. One man's nectar is another's Pride of Ringwood.


----------



## tillbilly (11/10/11)

I've only just got a fermenter fridge set up with a temp controller, but already come to the realisation I also need another fridge. Where does it end?


----------



## pyrosx (11/10/11)

> Comparison is bigger than absolute taste in the same way using the loo after someone has done a rancid dump is only revolting until your dump outstinks their's.



Human senses are on the ridiculous, almost counterproductive end of the "adaptable" scale. Most smells and taste only last about 15 seconds.

There's a party trick where you blindfold someone, tell them that you're going to put a fruit in front of their nose, and that they have to tell you when you take it away.

You can then hold whatever you like right in front of their nose and not move it at all, and they'll almost always tell you you've taken it away at about the 20-30 second mark.


----------



## DJR (11/10/11)

You'll prefer the 1272.

Why? 

You've fermented one with temp control at a constant temp and the other has been left to change temps.

1272 has a bit more flavour and is not as one dimensional as US05 - i like US05 though as it's dead easy - $5 on a pack of dry yeast and you make good beer easily.

For a real experiment i'd be either using the same strain in both a temp controlled and uncontrolled ferment, or doing the same temperature with 2 different yeasts. 

Unless you go compare the beer to the real SNPA which would probably favour US05... 1272 would taste different - more minerally, estery and tart.

Let us know how you go...


----------



## Thefatdoghead (13/10/11)

Nick JD said:


> No matter what you change, everything makes a difference.
> 
> A lot of the time this difference is so small it is only noticable when tasted back to back.
> 
> ...


Yeah just want to see if brewing out of the fridge will give me to many off flavours from fusel alcohols and overpowering esters. I just want to be able to brew the odd batch out of the fridge in Queensland. Although it has warmed up now so by the time I brew the next batch it's going to be far to warm out of the fridge anyway. Thanks for the insight and I totally agree with what your say about perception of taste etc
Cheers


----------



## McFeast (14/10/11)

Gav80 said:


> Yeah just want to see if brewing out of the fridge will give me to many off flavours from fusel alcohols and overpowering esters. I just want to be able to brew the odd batch out of the fridge in Queensland.


Dont forget about fermenting in the bath with rotating ice bottles. Thats what I've done before and will do again on my next double in the coming weeks.


----------

